# Cranberry Harbour Castle and Country Club



## cds62

I am considering an exchange into this resort for the summer of 2008. There are no reviews of the resort and only one post. Could anyone that is familiar tell me about the resort, area and activities in the surrounding towns.


----------



## tashamen

I can't answer your questions, but did just post a big bulk-banking of this resort in II in sightings.


----------



## CSB

See this previous thread:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53388


----------



## maryanngs

*Cranberry Harbour Castle*

Has anyone had a problem with a timeshare they purchased at Cranberry Harbour Castle? We are new to timeshares and when we purchased this timeshare we were told we could use it any week of the year. I just booked a week in the summer and were told we could only book cerain weeks? We have been through our contract and do not see where it states there is a limitation on the weeks we can use it.  We bought this time share last June. Do we have any options on getting our money back?


----------



## PeelBoy

maryanngs said:


> Has anyone had a problem with a timeshare they purchased at Cranberry Harbour Castle? We are new to timeshares and when we purchased this timeshare we were told we could use it any week of the year. I just booked a week in the summer and were told we could only book cerain weeks? We have been through our contract and do not see where it states there is a limitation on the weeks we can use it.  We bought this time share last June. Do we have any options on getting our money back?




I didn't buy from Cranberry because I already own too many TS weeks.

The package Cranberry tried to sell me about 2 years ago was not a TS, but a fractional ownership.

As you live in Barrie, you know Ontario hot travel is very short: July and August and the ski months.

The fractional ownership offers me a total of 5 weeks: 2 weeks in the summer, 1 week in the winter and 2 weeks off season.

Cranberry also offers exchange via RCI (I guess) and a rental program.

Check your contract carefully.


----------



## PeelBoy

cds62 said:


> I am considering an exchange into this resort for the summer of 2008. There are no reviews of the resort and only one post. Could anyone that is familiar tell me about the resort, area and activities in the surrounding towns.




Cranberry is a new and a very nice resort.  I stayed there for a free weekend (read TS sales).  There is not much to do there, unless you like canoeing, fishing or an Ontario vacation. Given the location, I would consider it too long a drive to Toronto or Niagara Fall.


----------



## CSB

Peelboy, I do not agree that there is nothing much to do in the Collingwood area. Your remark about an "Ontario vacation" is not really in good taste.

Collingwood has, in the summer (and winter) lots to do. At Cranberry itself you can play golf, tennis, swim in the outdoor or indoor pool. There are plenty of biking trails right next to Cranberry. If you drive over to Blue Mountain you can do the challenging mountain biking down the mountain or enjoy watching the crazy people do it from the wonderful village that Interwest has built up over the last few years. Take a ride on the chair lift to the top of the mountain and hike along the top and have a wonderful view of Georgian Bay. Want more of a challenge, do the tree-top trekking.

A short distance away, there is Wasaga Beach. Very good swimming and sand. Lots of shops. 

I am not going to list everything that can be done there. I am sorry the you did not enjoy yourself Peelboy and I can't imagine what you found lacking?


----------



## PeelBoy

Sorry, Cindy, I have lived and worked in Simcoe county for about 10 years, so could have found my "home" not exciting enough.

Ontario vacation is for nature lovers, e.g. canoeing and fishing in the Magnetawan River.  You know Wasaga Beach is very controversial.  There is a beautiful beach for sure, but some locals consider it not an ideal spot for a family vacation, because of the bikers and weekend drinkers.

There is something for someone every where in the world.  In my humble opinion, Collingwood is for a quiet holiday, very much like Pocono or the upper tip of the Michigan peninsula.


----------



## moreycj

maryanngs said:


> Has anyone had a problem with a timeshare they purchased at Cranberry Harbour Castle? We are new to timeshares and when we purchased this timeshare we were told we could use it any week of the year. I just booked a week in the summer and were told we could only book cerain weeks? We have been through our contract and do not see where it states there is a limitation on the weeks we can use it.  We bought this time share last June. Do we have any options on getting our money back?



I'm being sued by them now and is trying to find people with the same horror story as me.  I figure the more disgruntled people I can find the better Case I will have against them.  They want me to pay 10,000 dollars when they are the ones who didn't deliver my memberships when they said I was suppose to recieve them and then I wasn't able to reach anyone that could help me I got rude, iggorant people and didn't want to put anymore money into this after them already having my deposit of 2,000 dollars.  PLEASE HELP.  I'm a mom of two small children and cannot possibly pay them that amount of money and still have nothing to show for it.  This is causing me many health issues.  I've read so many bad experince on different place on the internet and hope that there are people who would like to take some action against them.  They need to be stopped and people need to be made aware of the damages they can cause to your life.

cindy


----------



## sandyh

*Don't GO*

I am a Law Cranberry member and when we purchased our unit in 2002 we were told we would have a pool as well. But to date no such things exsists. 
They tried to get us to buy into the Harbourfront but we have been told by management that they have no intentions of putting a pool there.


----------



## murphli

They are in the process of putting in the pool at the Harbour castle, hold tight and try and get in there.  the place is beautiful


----------



## cds62

I just returned from a stay at Harbour Castle and they are not in the process of putting anything in behind the current building. I was talking with an owner and he showed me the location of where the pool was going to be and there is no way they can put one in at that location. Currently they are installing storm drains in the location so I don't see a pool going there. The second location has a nicely landscaped area with pavers that provides a spot for a grill. If they plan on ripping that out than they wasted alot of money on the pavers. I was very disappointed with this resort and think the owners who purchased two years ago, like the man I spoke with, have gotten ripped off and should really be questioning the management. The exterior of the building, specifically the rear door was dirty and the interior of the building is showing alot of wear already and the construction is not the best.


----------



## sandyh

*Club Cranberry and Harbour Castle*

We were just at the resort. What a disaster. Depending on who you talk to you get a different answer. L. Milford, Director of Sales in House told us there is not going to be a pool or restaurant at Harbour Castle, yet the sales force says there will be.
When we bought in Club Cranberry we were told we'd have a pool but to date there isn't one.
Does anyone else have problems with this resort.


----------



## anteween

sandyh said:


> We were just at the resort. What a disaster. Depending on who you talk to you get a different answer. L. Milford, Director of Sales in House told us there is not going to be a pool or restaurant at Harbour Castle, yet the sales force says there will be.
> When we bought in Club Cranberry we were told we'd have a pool but to date there isn't one.
> Does anyone else have problems with this resort.





Is this the same one as II CHX.  II has pictures of a pool?  I think this is false advertisement.  I am going to call II and ask them about it.


----------



## murphli

sandyh said:


> We were just at the resort. What a disaster. Depending on who you talk to you get a different answer. L. Milford, Director of Sales in House told us there is not going to be a pool or restaurant at Harbour Castle, yet the sales force says there will be.
> When we bought in Club Cranberry we were told we'd have a pool but to date there isn't one.
> Does anyone else have problems with this resort.



Sandy I am not sure why you would bash your own resort. As for the pool they are on the Club Cranberry side by the golf course.  Whether or not the Harbour Castle gets a pool or not is beside the point.  The place is really nice.. granite counter tops, 42 plasma tv's, laundry, spa tub/shower, stainless steel appliances... I am not sure what more you would be looking for.  The place is brand new and right on Georgian Bay.  You can sit on your balcony overlooking the bay and watch the boats, or take one out yourself.  Maybe I feel passionate about the resort because I too am an owner.  I wouldn't have bought if I didn't feel there was value for our money. I think you are all giving it a bad rap.  

Sandy, we want people to visit Cranberry or else we won't be visiting anywhere else.


----------



## cinamongirl

We actually bought at Cranberry because we loved the area & felt it was a great home resort for a family with young kids.  The pools are in Club Cranberry.  It is my understanding that future pools will be put in Harbourside during the construction phase.  These new units at Harbourside are beautiful & the Law cranberry units have been all renovated which are quite nice as well. 

We found lots of activities to partake in and the kids had a great time.


----------



## aptiva

What are the RCI #'s for Cranberry Harbor Castle  & Club Cranberry Resort??
PLEASE!
Hope we didn't book a dud.
ThANKS..


----------



## CSB

Club Cranberry is resort #6149, Law Cranberry Resort Limited is resort #3644. Both of these are RCI resort numbers. 

Cranberry Harbour Castle, I believe, is an Interval International resort.


----------



## aptiva

Thanks Cindy 
It's Marie  asking.
We booked  (#1761) Georgian Manor  for one of our kids.
Sort of know what it's like up there, but reading the reviews concerned me.
We ourselves have stayed at Club Intrawest. The best for Mom & Dad (LOL)


----------



## CSB

Marie, thought it was you. We stayed at Club Intrawest last month for 4 days (timeshare presentation deal). Had a great time.

Hope your summer is going well. See you in October, I hope.


----------



## sandyh

I don't want people to travel to the resort and be disappointed by it. 
Perhaps you don't mind being lied to, but I find it offensive that I am told one thing only to find out that in reality they have no intention of fufilling their promises.


----------



## anthoney

*to moreycj*

I would like to know how your lawsuit went as I am being sued for the same amount. I go to a settlement conference on September 23 2009.I bought in 2007 was lied to about the interval plan. Charlie the sales woman told me interval had trips for $199.00 every month you could book ,as long as you booked a month in advance. My wife has heart problems so these trips sounded great. After acouple of months I tried to use the plan and was told they don't have these trips and the cheapest one was $400.00. I cancelled right away stopped payments and waited. So Iam just wondering how your outcome was and what I might have to worry about.   Thanks Mark


----------



## vicunderwater

please join our coalition of people who got screwed, not happy or being sued by Cranberry.
http://groups.google.ca/group/s-c-r-c

email me:  vic.underwater@gmail.com


----------



## vicunderwater

[Duplicate post deleted. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## vicunderwater

[Duplicate posts are not permitted on TUG. Duplicate post deleted - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## continia

sandyh said:


> I don't want people to travel to the resort and be disappointed by it.
> Perhaps you don't mind being lied to, but I find it offensive that I am told one thing only to find out that in reality they have no intention of fufilling their promises.



Sandy,
I couldn't agree more when I purchased we were told that a new recreation center was being built and the plans were being put together which would be built on the current rec site.  Several promises were made that they haven't honoured, unfortunately for me  I didn't get it in writing.  During our last visit we visit the adult's pool and there were only about 8 lounges, I have more at my home and when I requested a chair or lounger I was told that it was an insurance issue so they couldn't provide any. We had to lay on the cement. Both my wife and I were very unsatisified with the resort but the area is a great place to visit.  The club cranberry units haven't been updated since we bought yet our fees continue to increase.  If we want to stay at the harbour units they want extra fees.  I can't in good conscience recommend something that I have been totally disappointed with just because I made  a mistake. Thanks to tug I have learn alot and hopefully others will not make the same mistakes as myself.


----------

